

20 Euros - jatekos01
http://jatekos101.github.io/20euros/

======
mtmail
Dammit, that's a cool approach. I managed 20Euro in the first attempt but it
was brutal.

------
TimWolla
This is way harder than 1024 because of those 3 coin combinations needed.

